# Looking for Kyuubi subs Fairy Tail



## Deleted User (May 25, 2017)

To start, I am not asking for direct links. I would like to know if what I'm looking for is still available on the internet and if yes, then what to type into google.

Lately I've been wanting to re-watch the older episodes of Fairy Tail. I want to watch the Kyuubi subs version. I've found some episodes but am hoping for a batch torrent without any episodes missing.


----------

